# kile 2.1 beta2 in deutsch

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie bekommt man app-editors/kile-2.1_beta2 auf deutsch? Gibt es da schon ein ebuild?

G. R.

----------

## schuhe

Ich denke, dass es nicht Bau noch hat. Aber Sie sollten suchen können sei es sind Bau bald

----------

## ScytheMan

Ich denke mal die werden noch keine Übersetzungen in der Beta haben, daher gibts da noch keine Internationalisierung für.

Hilft nur warten auf den RC/Stable Release

Gruß ScytheMan

@ vorposter, bisschen viel Schuhe im Profil.

----------

